# Aeropress Timer/Recipe App



## DrKizzle911 (Jan 3, 2016)

Does anyone have any experience using these?

AeroPress Timer: For Aerobie's AeroPress Coffee And Espresso Maker by Beloved Robot, LLC

https://appsto.re/gb/A4v6J.i

AeroPress Recipes and Timer by OchoCoco

https://appsto.re/gb/NTMM6.i

They come with an Apple Watch app too, but i'm wondering if they're even worth it at £3.99 and £7.99 respectively. Would I be better off just using a timer / stopwatch and experimenting?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

(Although I work in IT I am a bit of a Luddite and) I can't for the life of me think how it is worth paying for a "Timer App".....

If the app runs on a phone - my guess is the same phone already has enough functionality to time anything you might want to time.

But as I say I am a bit of a Luddite.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

I used the second hand on the wall clock of the kitchen. Simple little app, and given kettle was in kitchen it was always near where I needed it unlike the mobile. Admittedly that then doesn't tell me hundreds of methods that others have devised for the way they like their coffee, but I only care about one method, the one that produces coffee that I like.


----------



## DrKizzle911 (Jan 3, 2016)

ok fair enough. I think it was more the recipes all being available so easily as well, but yeah paying for a glorified stopwatch is a bit much. I think I'm just super happy with my aeropress so eager to grab anything that will sustain / improve that


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

£7.99 equates to roughly 500g of reasonable beans (if purchased at the right time to get a good deal), 25g a time, so that's 20 different trial runs to perfect your desired outcome as compared to replicating the desire of another person who may have a very different preference.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

To be fair, this is coming from the man who spent quite a bit of time yesterday contemplating making a stand for the V60 and Aeropress, you know the sort of thing, you can press down on the Aeropress, or rest the dripper on it, and have the scales beneath to weigh the coffee and water. After a few hours, I came to the conclusion that a v60 has the lip to support it on the cup's rim, ditto the Aeropress when plunging, and you cannot have scales beneath the stand when plunging the Aeropress.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

AndyDClements said:


> To be fair, this is coming from the man who spent quite a bit of time yesterday contemplating making a stand for the V60 and Aeropress, you know the sort of thing, you can press down on the Aeropress, or rest the dripper on it, and have the scales beneath to weigh the coffee and water. After a few hours, I came to the conclusion that a v60 has the lip to support it on the cup's rim, ditto the Aeropress when plunging, and you cannot have scales beneath the stand when plunging the Aeropress.


With the V60 the amount of beverage dripping out is as important as the amount of water you pour in (if you leave it to drip long enough then gravity takes care of the former), but with the Aeropress you only really need to worry about the amount of water you pour in (the way that most people use them).


----------



## DrKizzle911 (Jan 3, 2016)

Well I've now settled on a standard process so I all I need is my stopwatch. Thanks for helping me prioritize my money towards actual coffee! Or rather, coffeecompass thanks you


----------



## barnfather (Dec 22, 2016)

Im wondering, is the Aeropress the best method for camping coffee making???


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

That's going to depend as to what type of coffee you want and even then be subjective. It's not going to be a true espresso but if you don't want espresso/ristretto then you can have a decent coffee. Just make sure that you have a way to measure temperature if your preference of brew uses water at well below boiling point (I used to use 80degrees).


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The market is already saturated with brewing apps - many of which are free.

They are a novelty and are often not used after the first week or so (based on conversations with the developers of several)


----------



## PHB1969 (Dec 26, 2016)

I've used Mister Barista on android, I'm a relative novice, but find it useful.


----------

